# Where and Why?



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Am I imagining it or where is the Hinesdale, Ga. pups thread?

And does anyone know why Skyizzy was banned? She would like to know. Its too bad as she contributed alot to this board financially and in dog lives.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Hmmm, probably due to this thread:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1187736&page=0&fpart=2
I agree Doreen(skyizzy) is an asset to this board and she has helped countless dogs get into safety. I didn't realize she was banned. Wow...unjustified, IMO.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't see anything in there that would get her banned.

And yes..the Hinedale, GA pups thread is missing.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Maybe a post or two could have been deleted by the mods or something. I know rescue threads such as that one gets the emotional passion up, and rules were not followed?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

don't know. Can't she contact the moderators and ask herself?

[Removed by Admin. Wisc.Tiger - see Statement below fromt he Board Owner]


----------



## mygsdpups (Sep 10, 2009)

Maybe she has tried and got no response.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

If shes banned how can she contact the mods? I wanted to see any updates on these poor pups.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

First Skyizzy was banned by the Owner of the board. 

Next this is a statement from Rhaya the Owner of the Board


> Originally Posted By: Rhaya*New Beginning Rescue has contacted the owners of germandshepherds.com and asked that no further mention be made of them on the site. We have been instructed to delete anything and everything pertaining to the rescue. If you have further questions or concerns feel free to PM rhaya. Thank you for your understanding. *


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Posted just as Wisc Tiger did - same wording.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Please contact Rhaya via PM with your concerns or comments.

Thank you
Wisc.Tiger - Admin
Val


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Just to make things clear.

The Statement


> Originally Posted By: Rhaya*New Beginning Rescue has contacted the owners of germandshepherds.com and asked that no further mention be made of them on the site. We have been instructed to delete anything and everything pertaining to the rescue. If you have further questions or concerns feel free to PM rhaya. Thank you for your understanding.*


Is the statement from the owner of the board, not Wisc.Tiger. The owner asked that this statement be posted and that is what I did. If you have problems with it, please feel free to contact Rhaya.

Wisc.Tiger - Admin.
Val


----------

